# Solved: viper car alarm



## Jackmags416 (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a viper car alarm installed in 2002. I don't remember the last time I deactivated the alarm. I remember you have to turn the key on push the master button (mines under steering wheel) while hold the button in turn off the key. This should deactivate the alarm but it doesn't. Can anyone help me or do i need to go to a service garage for viper.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What does the manual say?

Try turning on the ignition, pressing the button twice, and then holding it in for a few seconds. Or try locking and unlocking the doors. Or try finding and removing its fuse (probably under the hood, but check the manual). That will deactivate it, and may even reset it after the fuse is returned.

If you haven't tried it, turn on the ignition, press the valet button, and then start the car (even if the alarm goes off). It should sound for only about 10 seconds and then deactivate.

Otherwise, try Viper support.


----------



## Jackmags416 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I will try this and let you know if it works to deactivate alarm if not I guess I'll have to go to a viper authorized repair center.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

http://www.viper.com/Support/

There is a tab next to "FAQ's" for *Guides* maybe you can find some help in there......if they have your model's manual. Good luck.


----------



## Jackmags416 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks Byteman,
Unable to locate owners manual for my car alarm. I going to have to try and locate the model number and take it to a certified viper dealer.


----------

